# HELP Red Onion Advice!



## lancestar2 (Jan 19, 2013)

Vida got into the trash a bit.... Ate up my Subway wrapper and I remember there being about a 1inch by a width of a pencil but 1/2 the depth of a pencil amount of Red Onion!

I know they are dangerous! 

"Onion toxicity can cause Haemolytic Anaemia which is a disease that causes the red blood cells to burst as they circulate the dogs body. "

how much is to much to become a risk for toxicity and what are the warning signs and anything to do to help?


----------



## lancestar2 (Jan 19, 2013)

ok I was reading that it's 1oz per 5lbs that causes that disease to be at the danger level and I don't think there could have been that much there! Also she is 7 almost 8lbs sot the amount 1.5 would be more accurate so I would assume she would be fine... I fed her some dog food and water...


I may be paranoid but she does seem to have smaller breaths as her stomic goes up and down with no pause between up and down motions but you can't hear her breating at all she seems relaxed though.... and seems to not be as happy as normal (maybe cause I yelled at her and did my usualy talking to myself about my disapointment. ) I will keep an eye on her today  ...one thing is for sure trash can is getting a new lid shortly


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

If it were me, I'd call your vet to see what they recommend. Hope everything is okay! xxx


----------



## FantasiaFarm (Feb 12, 2013)

Hope everything is ok


----------



## lancestar2 (Jan 19, 2013)

Just woke up from a nap. I had searched online for a few hours and from what I have read online is they could give a shoot to help with the red blood cells as a way to help her body recover. However based on how much she could have ingested this was 

Calories in 1 oz of Onions and Nutrition Facts

at max she could have ate 1/4 to 1/2 the dangerous amount that could lead to 50% blood cell death rate. My paranoia bone wants me to panic and over worry because that little 1/2 piece of onion was all that I remembered as some other bits of veggies were there too! 

Tommarow I plan on calling the vet and asking about the oral medicine which she is spouse to get on the 19th and see if I can/should push that back a week and in addition push back her booster shot visit a week also.

Warning signs of dangerous amounts of red blood cells is dark pee or red pee, short breaths/ easily tired after short distances, and diarrhea and vomiting, and loss of apitite. I will be watching for signs closely

Also when I say 1oz. is a dangerous amount that is for a 5lb dog and Vida is dang almost 8lbs so 1.5oz. would be more likely the dangerous amount.

Also having worms is one thing that would be hurting her immune system which in turn would bring that 1.5oz. number lower by increasing the odds of a lower amount being dangerous. As Vida doesn't have heart worm but could have other types of worms as she didn't get the oral medicine yet nor did she have a poo test.

I will keep you updated as things progress I might call in sick this Saturday just so I can watch her but we'll see. Also I don't think I will be ordering onions on any of my food for a long time. lol I'd be to scared one would end up in her tummy  

I'm just still mad at myself for not eating that bit of onion  I should have as I usually do! Even if she doesn't get sick enough to need to go to the vet still the extra stress to her healthy immune system still is bugging me...

But at least I found this site and I have established a relationship with a vet so I know enough of what to do


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Hope she's okay! Don't beat yourself up too much. You'll know now that she can get into the garbage! I totally understand what you're going through. When Odie was younger, I learned the hard way that she can jump from the couch onto the coffee table. She grabbed a pill that I was about to take and ripped the capsule open ingesting all of the powder inside, which is totally worse than her just eating the whole capsule. It resulted in an emergency visit to the vet and I felt so terrible. Never again will that happen! Thankfully she has better manners now too.

If you haven't already, it's not a bad idea to call the vet and get their personal opinion on signs to watch for, etc. Also, in the future RIGHT after the dog ingests something they're not supposed to, you can use hydrogen peroxide to induce vomiting. I've heard table salt works as well. I always keep an unopened (paranoid of the chemical composition of an opened bottle) bottle of hydrogen peroxide in the house now and bring one with me on trips just in case!


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

wow... I learned something today...... I didnt' realize Onions were bad for the boys........


----------



## lancestar2 (Jan 19, 2013)

jan896 said:


> wow... I learned something today...... I didnt' realize Onions were bad for the boys........


yup that and grapes/raisins too. I know my parents used to feed dogs small amounts of onion, grapes and even chocolate claiming they never die from it granted they were big dogs but still I would avoid any amount of any dangerous food at all costs! ...not sure I would try to induce a dog to vomit but I guess it's be better than letting them get sick and suffer. 

How long before you wouldn't recommend inducing a dog to vomit? If Im not mistaken a dog digests food in 2 hours I would guess anywhere after 2 hours it would be mostly pointless... Also if you do induce a dog that has a empty stomic because it was digested already can it cause them harm? That and if they only eat a small amount of a dangerous item for example a dangerous pill can you cause more damage too or is it just fine?


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

lancestar2 said:


> yup that and grapes/raisins too. I know my parents used to feed dogs small amounts of onion, grapes and even chocolate claiming they never die from it granted they were big dogs but still I would avoid any amount of any dangerous food at all costs! ...not sure I would try to induce a dog to vomit but I guess it's be better than letting them get sick and suffer.
> 
> How long before you wouldn't recommend inducing a dog to vomit? If Im not mistaken a dog digests food in 2 hours I would guess anywhere after 2 hours it would be mostly pointless... Also if you do induce a dog that has a empty stomic because it was digested already can it cause them harm? That and if they only eat a small amount of a dangerous item for example a dangerous pill can you cause more damage too or is it just fine?


Yes, a big dog eating something toxic is much different than our little guys. In certain situations, inducing vomiting may be the only way to save a dog's life. A call to your vet before inducing is a must, but the call should be made ASAP (unless the dog has ingested antifreeze, in which case you should induce vomiting right away). After 2 hours would be too late and obviously the sooner the better. In regards to harming more than helping, I think it really depends on the amount of the toxin, how long ago they ate it, and just how dangerous it is. 

When Odie ate one of my pills, she ate the entire amount of powder. I called the vet as soon as I saw she ate it (horrified!) and they took the name of the prescription and confirmed with a vet that vomiting must be induced right away. I didn't have any hydrogen peroxide in the house and since it was an emergency, they wanted me to bring her right to the clinic instead of going to the store to buy some. The amount that she ate was enough to cause an overdose and organ damage, even in a larger dog. We rushed her there and they made her vomit by giving her hydrogen peroxide and an opiate. They even had to gently shake her to get her to throw up.  

I'm sure you can imagine how badly I felt and how much of a total wreck I was. She was supposed to be spayed sometime shortly after this happened, but we had to wait to do blood work and see if there was any organ damage. Thankfully there was NONE! I will never not have hydrogen peroxide in my house again, and _nothing_ gets left anywhere that she can get to.


----------



## Moonfall (Nov 16, 2012)

Certain chemicals and other substances will burn and do more damage on the way up. Always call a vet or pet poison center for advice before inducing vomiting. I think it would be safe with an onion or something but dangerous chemicals- no.

Keep in mind that for a large dog, a rather large quantity of chocolate is needed to kill. My dog (65 pounds) got into a massive bag of dark chocolate once, and has also inhaled a whole plate of chocolate cupcakes (frosting and all), and even a whole apple pie. She never suffered any ill effects though I stayed up all night anyway. Counter surfers are a blast...not. Once we even came in from the garage to 3 empty plates of spaghetti- the plates were still there. Just empty. 

I'd panic on a chi with chocolate, but dark is more potent than milk in that case. The thing I worry most about is sugar free gum. I fear he may someday find a piece on a walk because people just dump it everywhere after chewing it, and will eat it and be poisoned by the artificial sweeteners.

Seriously though. Call your vet with the time it was ingested, quantity, weight and age of the dog, etc. The sooner the better. And I know there's a pet poison center somewhere that has a hotline to call also.


----------



## Kalisee (Jun 1, 2012)

Moonfall said:


> The thing I worry most about is sugar free gum. I fear he may someday find a piece on a walk because people just dump it everywhere after chewing it, and will eat it and be poisoned by the artificial sweeteners.


There was a thread about that here a few months ago. People are gross spitting their gum into the street. I think that if it is already chewed there would not be much artificial sweetener left because it would have been consumed. 

Years ago, before I had the internet, I had a big dog who loved grapes. Thank goodness nothing happened to him. He was very strong. He ate a light bulb and survived. Now I am much more informed!

Researching is good but when in doubt, a phone call to the vet is all you need to do. It will ease your mind instead of panicking and expecting the worst.


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Any news yet on Vida?


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Yep...with foods they aren't suppose to eat--I would induce vomitting immediately after ingesting. Chemical stuff you want to be more careful & call poison control for. With daughters who are a bit careless with food at times--we've had to resort to inducing vomitting on a couple of instances. (always been chocolate--go figure) With one dog she found a Wall Flowers cap (NO clue how she got it--I swear I threw it in the trash) that has some of the oil on it & her breath smelt a bit too flowery. With that I gave her milk to drink because of the chemical. That was scary because it took so long to find the "ingredients" to it. But she was completely fine...just had pretty smelling breath for a bit. But since I am sure the cap to anything of the sort goes on the empty bottle and both deep into the trash!

Its hard with these guys because it doesn't take much of something for it to become toxic. With a bigger dog...it's not such a big deal because it would take a huge amount of something. Not so much with the Chis.... I hope your pup is a-ok with no ill effects from the onion!


----------



## lancestar2 (Jan 19, 2013)

pam6400 said:


> Any news yet on Vida?


update Vida is acting pretty much like normal breathing is slightly like she is sick if she plays a bit so she is mostly resting and chewing her bully stick. I did give her a few treats because I caught her going potty on her pad (which she is doing pretty good about 2-3 days no pee pee on the carpet! but she will poop on the carpet now  about 60-75% of the time but still it's better than pee I guess)

But back on topic her pee and poop is normal looking and she is eating right now so pretty much no signs of being affected by the bit of red onion. Also me and vida have gotten pretty lazy so her out of breath while playing could be from other causes such as out of shapeliness which I need to start to fix as I think next week I'll start walking her a bit as the highs are gonna be in the mid 20's to low 30's but the lows gonna be down in the single digits (F) 

I still don't think im out of the woods just yet as I belive they said it take a day or two before the side effects show... but it was yesterday between 5AM and 10AM if I remember correctly so about 30hours ago from now. I'm pretty sure she will be just fine given it was a smaller amount than was "dangerous" and she has for the most part (not sure if she has worms but odds may be low) a clean bill of health and is very healthy I'd say


But I am still watching her closely I am thinking I might still go to work SAT and SUN though I will be making the decision based on how her behavior is and at this rate all is well...

I still feel bad even if she isn't showing signs of being sick the red onion is killing of red blood cells  and causing her body harm... I still feel bad but in the end I know I'm a great pet owner by giving her a loving home and making sure she is happy healthy and at the end of the day has a cuddle buddy and sombody to make sure she is always warm  ...but just maybe not an outstanding owner but I do my best as I think we all do to try to take care of our chi.

Finally last few days has been making me think about that question I have always had for 2 years now but have been avoiding asking and preparing for..

I think i'll have to ask it by creating a new thread next week..


----------



## Kalisee (Jun 1, 2012)

Have you called the vet to ask what you should be looking for?


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

I had a medium/small mongrel that snuck upstairs and ate a whole Christmas chocolate selection box including wrappers with no ill effects whatsoever. This was a long time ago and in my ignorance at the time I did nothing because I don't know about dogs and chocolate. I wonder why some dogs get ill and others don't?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

My brothers dog ate a whole bag of Hersheys Kisses at Christmas and she wasn't sick at all. So strange. We watch ours like hawks for one little thing.


----------



## Kalisee (Jun 1, 2012)

Rolo n Buttons said:


> I wonder why some dogs get ill and others don't?


Like humans. Some are deathly allergic to peanuts for instance, where as others can eat an entire jar of peanut butter without so much as burping.


----------



## lancestar2 (Jan 19, 2013)

Kalisee said:


> Have you called the vet to ask what you should be looking for?


 saddly I delayed calling had a few things I needed to get done for my classes but Vida still is showing perfect health. I might try calling tommarow morning as I know I should have done it today.

Also I did a bit more research online and somebody else posted online that they contacted 2 different vets and they both said not to worry but to keep an eye out for symptoms but his dog was 25lbs and ate 3 onion rings. According to other sites the toxicisty dosent change if cooked or raw. Also by doing the math 25/3 would be 8.3 lbs which is a bit bigger than vida and the amount vida ate would be at best 25% of 1 onion ring. so even more evidence that the amount she consumed is not of the level to cause toxicity. However of course not to much is known about the "magic" amount that causes them to be very sick. 

Still I am starting to conclude she will just fine, however of course I will continue to monitor her Ill try to remember to ask the vet myself tommarow and talk about pushing her oral medicine and her shot back a week just so her body can fully recover even if there is only minor red blood cell loss or even if none I just want to make sure  I think I managed this crisis well lol



pam6400 said:


> My brothers dog ate a whole bag of Hersheys Kisses at Christmas and she wasn't sick at all. So strange. We watch ours like hawks for one little thing.


My guess is that todays chocolate is so packed full of unnatural crap that the coco or natural chocolate is much more rare and has much less negative effects. Though I still would never let my dog eat any bit of chocolate! Also I always google it before giving my chi anything I have given her some banana, tuna, crackers, whole milk, subway bread or meat and even some OJ or my 100% juice juices lol always only just a taste! I know most of them are not very healthy for her but when ever I'm eating I like to give her just a taste to since she looks so cute begging haha

I might try to slip off to the gym for a bit but for now Vida is just napping a bit after chewing her bully stick for a while...


----------



## Kalisee (Jun 1, 2012)

lancestar2 said:


> : I think I managed this crisis well lol


 Hopefully you won't be in a simular situation again. Remember, a vet is just a phone call away and would save you a lot of grief and time, rather than monitoring and wondering and worrying. 

He will not think you are a bad pet owner because your dog got in the garbage or if you do not know something. I realise you did not have time, but it would have been faster than waiting and looking for information, since it was an emergency in a way. I am not critisizing you, just suggesting, since you were very worried and stressing about it. 

Glad your girl is ok.


----------



## lancestar2 (Jan 19, 2013)

Kalisee said:


> Hopefully you won't be in a simular situation again. Remember, a vet is just a phone call away and would save you a lot of grief and time, rather than monitoring and wondering and worrying.
> 
> He will not think you are a bad pet owner because your dog got in the garbage or if you do not know something. I realise you did not have time, but it would have been faster than waiting and looking for information, since it was an emergency in a way. I am not critisizing you, just suggesting, since you were very worried and stressing about it.
> 
> Glad your girl is ok.


I suppose I would have made the time had I been more confident with my dealings with the vet. maybe a little TMI but I kinda expecting everyone to think im a bad pet owner plus all the negativity I got on this site and in my personal life. I will have to remember your words. Thank you.

Just another update Vida did cough a few times but is now eating a night time snack.. I think I'll have the courage to call them tommarow it seems so silly now that I write it.

I guess were all not perfect but I'll have to remember whenever Vida give me that sloppy face licking she is saying "your doing good enough" lol


----------



## lancestar2 (Jan 19, 2013)

Ok so today Vida threw up a bit again it was that uncooked scrambled egg yellow color. I was spose to give Vida her "Dewormer Nemex" on the 19th however because of the red onion scare I delayed it... do you think it's from the red onion all the result of what has been going on in her body? and do you think It's safe to give her the "Dewormer Nemex" which is a oral shot.

I tried calling the vet thinking they were open to 6 but guess Fridays they are only open to 5 :banghead: Then again she just threw up about 45min ago. I am 100% gonna call them again in the morning to get there suggestions as to what I should do If I should give her the shot sat (though I want to delay it to monday so I can be with her all day to make sure she is ok.) can anybody calm my nerves or have any advice or opinions? I going to ask them tomorrow about delaying Vida's booster shot 1 week from the 27th of March to April 3rd which will be 2 days before Vida has her 2nd heart worm pill as she is going to be having it every 5th of the month. Do you think from your experience this is all to close together or do you think she will be fine? Also she is scheduled for a poop test to check for worms on the 27th so Idk if that matters because the shot needs time to work I would guess before they can see the worms in the poop.

PLEASE note that I am not seeking medical advice for Vida to substute for vet care! I really would like your opinions, comments and suggestions to help me understand the entire situation so I can know a bit about the situation instead of having blind faith in what some people have suggest might be a "bad vet" or "untrustworthy" given the greenies suggestion. 

Also please note I'm not trying to offend anyone who thinks that means I am disregarding any info they give lol it just means I want the most information as possible to make sure Vida get's the best care as I am somewhat concerned based on the the information about Greenies. I wonder if they would just disregard the timeframe to keep the apointment as scheduled Either way any advice or suggestions would be helpful thanks!


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

I would just take her into the vet in the morning. If my dog throws up for more than 24 hours at the very least the vet is called and more than likely he would go to the vet. Jaxx was sick at Christmas from getting people food for the first time. He was at the vets office waiting in less than 24 hours after the first vomit.
Making excuses for not calling the vet is not going to fix anything. If you are not confident in your vet find one you are confident in. Blaming the so called negativity that you think you received here for not calling your vet is just sad. In the end what matters is taking care of Vida not finding reasons not to do something because you are afraid what they will say. Realistically most vets are not going to tell someone to their face they are a bad pet parent unless there were something major going on. Realistically if that situation happened the vet would call the proper authorities. It would be a case were the pets life was threatened if it stayed with the owner. Something like that is not going to happen if you call the vet to ask for advice since that shows you care about your pet.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kalisee (Jun 1, 2012)

I agree with everything Amy Jo said. I say the same. 

Not to be rude but you said you were going to call the vet about the onion after you monitored her and stresed over it. I guess you never did that until Vida got sick. You delayed the treatment that the vet ordered based on your own initiative because she ate a bit of onion. The vet does not even know that she ate it yet...a week ago? Blaming the differences of opinions that you had on an internet forum is not valid in my opinion if your baby is ill. 

I realize you worry about being a "pet owner". No one was born knowing everything. By time you read this you will have finally called the vet. What did he say? 

Since you asked, I highly doubt an onion she ate a week ago would be reacting on her now, something else is upsetting her tummy.


----------



## lancestar2 (Jan 19, 2013)

intent2smile said:


> I would just take her into the vet in the morning. If my dog throws up for more than 24 hours at the very least the vet is called and more than likely he would go to the vet. Jaxx was sick at Christmas from getting people food for the first time. He was at the vets office waiting in less than 24 hours after the first vomit.
> Making excuses for not calling the vet is not going to fix anything. If you are not confident in your vet find one you are confident in. Blaming the so called negativity that you think you received here for not calling your vet is just sad. In the end what matters is taking care of Vida not finding reasons not to do something because you are afraid what they will say. Realistically most vets are not going to tell someone to their face they are a bad pet parent unless there were something major going on. Realistically if that situation happened the vet would call the proper authorities. It would be a case were the pets life was threatened if it stayed with the owner. Something like that is not going to happen if you call the vet to ask for advice since that shows you care about your pet.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


how the heck am I making excuses? I said I was going to call SAT when they opened Vida has not showed any other signs. Plus with Vida I know when she throws up it's usually because she runs around to much after she eats. I was just asking for advice here and to get some opinions! geeze! 

Before people were being very helpful in my other thread and really helped me get a different perspective. saying it's "sad" that I didn't call when they were closed which I did and got an answering machine and didn't bother going to the ER Vet system as it's really not an emergency. 

Had I not sparked a conversation in my last thread I would not have known about the greenies but yea I will just "go to a different vet" right! because experimenting in finding a good vet to give a booster shot is smart? OK got it!

next week I will start researching about other vets because thats the advice I was giving? ugh..

not trying to be mean but I just get annoyed I get bitched out and called a bad pet owner when I don't follow everyone's personal experience and never visit a vet

I get bitched out called a uneducated pet owner when I DO take my pet into the vet and follow the advice of the of the vet dr. 

Then when they inform me and make me second guess my vet now I get bitched out that it's sad I don't have a vet I trust, but at the same time I am getting information that I don't need to give heart worm pills, and anual physicals for my chi (which goes against the Dr.'s suggestion so now I need to find a vet that I can trust when I don't even have the ability to fully invest in the time to fully learn about the basics of a chi health as that would basically mean getting a basic education in dog vet health.

So is that what I should do? drop out of school apply for some basic dog vet education that way I can become educated enough to be able to identify a quality vet then I can locate one in my state (disregarding my living in a small town with few vet options) and then make travel arrangements when needed.

ummm... I had talked to the vet about her throwing up and he agreed that it may have been from her being active after eating and after she did throw up she drank water and started eating a little bit later. 

no matter what I do there is always somebody telling me here I'm doing a awful job, Im a bad pet owner, or something I am doing is sad, or they are wishing my pet bad health! 

but yea SORRY for asking for advice! I really think giving me advice to find a different vet is poor advice and which giving bad information is sad in my opinion.


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

I apologize if you think I was attacking you. I was not. 

I will not respond to any of your other posts so that I do not risk offending you.

I thought this was a forum where everyone could have different opinions. Just because I do not agree with your opinion is any reason to come here and start curing.

Anyhow I had a long post that I had posted explaining I never said you were a bad pet owner I was just saying what I would do. In the end I decided it wasn't worth it.

I think it is time I take a break from the forum for a few weeks. When cursing starts for someone stating their opinion politely it is time for me to walk away.


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Oh god help us all, here we go again ... enough already, every time someone tries to help you or answer a question you jump down their throat, get all aggressive and repeat yourself over & over in terms of "everyone says ....", "everyone does ...." and you always grab the wrong end of the snake. You really need to get on top of this issue for your own sake.

Amy don't you DARE walk away for a few weeks - there's many who feel exactly the same as you, the problem is NOT with you, what you say or how you say it!!! Some people have issues they just can't seem to get on top of is all.


----------



## lancestar2 (Jan 19, 2013)

intent2smile said:


> You were the one that said you had no confidence in your vet. If I didn't have confidence in my vet I would find a new vet.
> Honestly I am done. You ask for advice and when people give it you attack them.
> I did not say you were a bad pet owner. I stated what I would do.
> I am sorry if you took my post wrong but it was just what I would do.
> ...


idk I just don't get it personally... your choice of words that "you find it sad" basically saying you pity me or somthing I am doing is so wrong that it makes you sad..

I watch other people ask for questions and I never see people respond to them in such a way. I seen other threads where somebody's behavior is actually causing there pet harm in a way possible but everyone is so respectful and polite as they skate around the issue.

Instead of saying "I find it sad you didn't call your vet" maybe you would word it more polite "I encourage you to ..... or Next time try.... or Perhaps you could change ...."

I personally don't understand why somebody would act condescending when they are trying to ask for help and advice. Phase it nicely don't act all snobbish and condescending with phases like "I find such behavior sad" 

again sorry if I being rude but It's just frustrating that every day I post here every week I am always reminded that others think I am a bad pet owner or I am not taking good care of my pet all while offering little help!

yes, you gave a good suggestion but not when I am only going for a booster shot and a worm test which I would assume is pretty basic... 

sorry if I upset you and I hope i am the only person you find who has sad behavior I much rather be the only person on the entire forum that has such disgusting behavior that everyone think's its SAD!


----------



## lancestar2 (Jan 19, 2013)

AussieLass said:


> Oh god help us all, here we go again ... enough already, every time someone tries to help you or answer a question you jump down their throat, get all aggressive and repeat yourself over & over in terms of "everyone says ....", "everyone does ...." and you always grab the wrong end of the snake. You really need to get on top of this issue for your own sake.
> 
> Amy don't you DARE walk away for a few weeks - there's many who feel exactly the same as you, the problem is NOT with you, what you say or how you say it!!! Some people have issues they just can't seem to get on top of is all.


STOP IT AUSSIELASS your only trying to make things worse! you never offer advice and you have spammed my threads in the past! and no I don't jump down everybody's throat!! 

Yes I did get ticked off on the last thread when people were wishing I get a sick dog, talking poorly of my dog, and acuasing me of mental disorders online because they work in a hospital and they can diagnose me with a mental disorder online!

and yes I think when somebody says your behavior is sad I find it condescending and rude. you wanna discuss the same old issues Aussielass? fine then PLEASE TELL ME how you think that wishing somebody a sick pet is OK? tell me how somebody can claim you have a mental disorder online from the content of 2-6 postings? Explain that if you want to bring up past threads!

I do find it annoying your so quick to jump on the band wagon attacking me! So nice of you to disregard I'm trying to get help for my chi and to belittle me and insult. 

but if were talking about conduct should I point out that you were the one on my last thread posting about how you don't have the time to give me any help? such nice behavior and such a nice person you are to take the time to post a comment on how you will be withholding information. Yes, that's reason enough for me to dislike you and again I am asking you to not comment on my threads as YOU always try to make the situation worse! so post else where or PM people you deem so. Unless your trying to provoke me then your doing a good job at it AGAIN!


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Did it ever occur to you that it is YOUR view that is grossly skewed as to how people respond to you. Did it ever occur to you that members are tired, tired, tired of your accusatory, aggressive, argumentative, self-righteous manner in every single thread. You have insulted people on here who're never anything but sweet, helpful, knowledgeable and all round wonderful girls and accused them of being nasty to you. Again, enough already, stop accusing everyone, telling them what they are and are not saying (you're not inside their heads) and always adopting the victim role when people are only risking themselves being chewed out by you just for trying to help you!!! 

You've stated several times only you get picked on & critisised but no-one else ever does - umm, no-one else speaks so rudely to those trying to help them - yet you go absolutely off at someone over the correct terminology of "bitch" and an exclamation mark re cruelty of breeding a 4yo chi - can you not see how/why people will back away rather than risk a confrontation if they try to help?

ETA: Shakes head in disbelief, I don't know who works in a hospital & diagnosed you with having issues, but in all seriousness this constant berating & accusing is not usual or acceptable behaviour. NO-ONE wished you a sick dog and no-one did or said any of the things you're repeatedly accusing them of, you put your own take on things, run with it & say it over and over and over until we're all banging heads on walls!!! You made a disparaging remark about everyone will have a different opinion to your vet, so I told you to research killer Greenies for yourself because I will not spend time trying to help or convince someone who argues with every piece of advice given - in other words establish the truth for yourself! Take that however you wish, young lady but it's time to STOP being so abrasive and lashing out at people if you wish to get on in all aspects of life.

PS You've accused me time & again of trolling & flaming - I requested you provide cut & pastes of such posts, you did not, because I've never done any such thing, I've simply done what everyone else does - offer advice to someone who's asked or it, sigh. 

I've spoken up in this thread because I will NOT sit back and watch you berate and bully a member who does not deserve it, and I'll not stand by & see her disappear whilst you continue on your merry, destructive way, that is unjust, unreasonable & unacceptable.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Lancaster, I think you are being way too sensitive. In none of your threads did people accuse you of being a bad pet parent. ONE PERSON made a disparaging comment in a thread, and you ran with it. Now, that's your go to excuse whenever people tell you things you don't want to here. 

All your threads are about how you feel attacked for wanting to learn... No one has attacked you until you take something someone says and turn it into something else. You are obviously easily offended and that is not a trait that is easily reconcilable with a global forum. People here try to help, but we can only help so much when your response is "Yes, but..." And a laundry list of reasons you can't or won't so something. 

I don't understand what you want from us. Do we collectively know a lot about nutrition? Yes. How did we learn it? Our own research. We all got conflicting info from here and the vet so we had to do outside research to decide who to believe. Same with vaccines. But when it is a life threatening emergency (ie eating raw onion) CALL THE VET IMMEDIATELY. don't come here and say you may call if she has symptoms and get mad when we tell you to call a vet. I don't understand why you didn't call immediately, if you were that concerned. Only the vet could provide actual assistance in that scenario. 

You obviously feel attacked whenever you have to deal with constructive criticism. Despite what you think, we care about Vida and are only trying to help her. You making excuses and always being a victim is not helping her. 

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## lancestar2 (Jan 19, 2013)

Maybe so Ashley maybe I am being to sensitive. Perhaps I should have gave a simple suggestion instead of a longer rant I guess. I do thank everyone for the advice that is not worded in a condescending way.


One think I'm sure Dee will be bookmarking this page to come out from the woodwork to attack me again in the future. but have a great day Dee you don't need to post on my threads again Please DON'T you have already said your willing to withhold information but PLEASE withhold your comments as well! You do nothing but derail my threads and to try to throw them off topic and start an argument!

so again I have to ask you again PLEASE DO NOT POST ON MY THREADS!!!!!!!!!

You want to discuss this matter PM me you want to discuss this matter in public create a thread in the section that allow for off topic disucssion and post a link here. I WILL NOT ALLOW YOU TO ARGUE OFFTOPIC


Finally the vet is closed again today  I guess I will have to wait until monday. And yes I did delaying calling for fear of being called a bad pet owner I do have some social anxiety that makes it difficult at times. Go ahead make fun of me for that too why not? I have to deal with enough crap in my life I think I deserve some basic respect as a human being. I hate people who are condescending and I will say it when somebody is rude!


----------



## Alula (Feb 3, 2013)

lancestar2 said:


> Maybe so Ashley maybe I am being to sensitive. Perhaps I should have gave a simple suggestion instead of a longer rant I guess. I do thank everyone for the advice that is not worded in a condescending way.
> 
> One think I'm sure Dee will be bookmarking this page to come out from the woodwork to attack me again in the future. but have a great day Dee you don't need to post on my threads again Please DON'T you have already said your willing to withhold information but PLEASE withhold your comments as well! You do nothing but derail my threads and to try to throw them off topic and start an argument!
> 
> ...


Lancestar, I am saying this with all the respect in the world. I am one of the many people, like yourself, who has had some form of social anxiety. What is great is that it sounds like Vida has really helped you with yours, as you are able to see her needs and put yourself into situations that you may find yourself uncomfortable in, what a wonderful bonus to pet ownership and I am sure that many owners can say they have felt the same benefit  Doing right by your pet is the most important thing and unfortunately you can't control when your pet is going to need you to return the favour and take a deep breath and do something you feel anxious about. Life is a learning curve and there will be another time when you can focus on your little companion and act for her benefit.

That said I find it really hard to read responses to well meaning posts offering advice from people who are willing to take time to share their extensive knowledge in a friendly, curteous manner. Not everyone is going to have the same methods or opinions but this is an open forum, everyone can share and join in and by using a forum like this you have to accept that. As you acknowledged you may be prone to being sensitive and that is something to be mindful of if you intend to share your thoughts where anybody in the world can read them. Nobody "owns" any threads, regardless of whether you started them or not - that sentiment frustrates me, this a public forum. If you do not wish to have specific people respond to thread you have posted in, if you can not graciously handle someone's difference in opinion or if you can not differentiate between when some one is trying to help you and when someone is being mean, you shouldn't be sharing on a public forum I am afraid  I am a newbie here and have received the most phenomenal amount of help and guidance in the last couple of months, Yep, I have seen some advice that is not for me but all the suggestions have lead me to research, research, research and I know that it has enriched my puppy experience and that in turn has given my pup an excellent life. I won't post any further on this other than to say I would love for you to be able to say the same about this forum and maybe if you searched for the positives in the responses you read and open yourself to the idea that people here are not "getting" at you and care about your Vida, you will be able to too  

Back to topic - I agree that it is probably not the red onion that's causing the sickness, it's been out of her system too long. In the mean time Watch Vida like a hawk, if she is still vomiting keep her meals plain plain plain and ensure she stays as hydrated as possible. Keep some nutrigel or honey on hand incase she ventures into hypoglycaemic territory. Be strong for her and give her lots of love as you always do and get straight to the Vet's Monday morning! Camp outside the vet's if you have to


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Amy, I am going to second Dee--PLEASE do not leave the forum for any amount of time. Too many of us would miss you and Jaxx. I can only hope mods see the cursing and deal with it.


----------



## lancestar2 (Jan 19, 2013)

I gave Vida the shot a bit ago and Monday I'll call to see if I need to change any of the dates around. I'm just gonna try to drop the issue I said what i felt to the poster and I need to move on as to not derail the thread. Everybody else has the right to post and derail the thread I guess according to everyone's opinons either way I'm trying to stick to the topic.

Thanks again for all the suggestions and opinion and advice I apriacate everyone who was not condescending in there comments which has always been 95% of everyone. 

Thanks and have a great day I will post a update on Monday so there will be a record if anybody in the future is curious as to do you need to have a time difference between the shots.


----------



## Lola's mom 2013 (Aug 25, 2010)

FWIW There are emergency vet offices that are open 24 hours a day. You need call one. If she is vomiting it is very concerning Chis are very small and can dehydrate much easier than bigger dogs. You come on here and get advice now you should follow it.
Amy don't let the actions of one person cause you to leave a place that you enjoy and where people value you and your opinions.


----------

